# اود الحصول على كتاب حول كيفية صناعة لوح شمسي بالعربية



## alg star (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اود الحصول على كتاب باللغة العربية او الدارجة او حتى فيديو بالغربية حول كيفية صناعة لوح شمسي وشكرا مسبقا​


----------

